

Fun and nifty survey results from Please Stay Calm BETA applicants - modmax
http://massivedamageinc.com/2011/07/fun-and-nifty-please-stay-calm-beta-survey-results/

======
modmax
Of note is the Foursquare vs. Facebook Places usage among our early adopter
audience.

